# Do You Watch Foreign Monetary Exchange Rates?



## Lon (May 17, 2018)

When I first started going to New Zealand and then living there off and on for 26 years I was pleased with the favorable rate between the American dollar and the NZD and found that I could live cheaper in NZ than in California. Of course exchange rates change periodically and the exchange rate now is not as favorable as it was in 1990. My income, SS, Pensions, Investment was and still is U.S. based.


----------



## CeeCee (May 17, 2018)

Only if I plan on traveling to a foreign country.


----------



## Lethe200 (May 20, 2018)

Nope. I might if we traveled abroad, but since my spouse's stroke, he has a hard time in pressurized air cabins.


----------

